
Tiangong-1 Re-Entry Live Updates - lunchbreak
http://www.aerospace.org/cords/reentry-predictions/tiangong-1-reentry/
======
okket
"#JFSCC confirmed #Tiangong1 reentered the atmosphere over the southern
Pacific Ocean at ~5:16 p.m. (PST) April 1."

[https://twitter.com/18SPCS/status/980614448745406465](https://twitter.com/18SPCS/status/980614448745406465)

I also recommend to follow Jonathan McDowell (@planet4589) for more informal
updates on space activity.

------
pksadiq
Even more recent updates from China Manned Space Agency:
[http://en.cmse.gov.cn/col/col1763/index.html](http://en.cmse.gov.cn/col/col1763/index.html)

------
exikyut
What other live data is there for this?

(Besides the PNG which I am now downloading every 30 seconds using this in an
empty dir:)

    
    
      while true; do wget http://www.aerospace.org/CORDSuploads/TiangongStoryboard.png -O $(date +%s).png; sleep 30; done
    

Seems to update every 5 minutes at the moment; I'm overengineering incase they
increase it at some point.

~~~
anothergoogler
<snipped crappy script>

~~~
soneil
not just wget -N in a polite loop?

~~~
anothergoogler
I've been vanquished!

------
akavel
A reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/88bsyf/tiangong1_ree...](https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/88bsyf/tiangong1_reentry_megathread/?ref=share&ref_source=link)

------
lunchbreak
The re-entry dashboard has the live details, but its preventing direct links,
so I've linked to the main page.

~~~
sduclos
get this, at 22:52:28 UTC, the time to reentry is 1.6h +- 1.7h

~~~
davrosthedalek
I think that's because it's currently not tracked. I.e., the station could
have reentered a couple of minuted ago, and they wouldn't know.

~~~
sduclos
correct, also extrapolating on bunch of equation systems is bound to lead to
this sort math aberration

------
exikyut
After a multi-hour fight with imgur, which has some of the most BROKEN website
design I have experienced (so. many. bugs.), I uploaded the tiny album of
snapshots I took.

[https://imgur.com/a/CWkeP](https://imgur.com/a/CWkeP)

------
rch
Looks like it's done.

